# Canpc exam



## AngMorr2010 (May 3, 2017)

Looking for advice from anyone who may have taken and passed the CANPC exam. What tips can you share?


----------



## karras (Jun 21, 2017)

I read the questions after each report and then went to the report to find the answer.  Some of the reports are quite lengthy and you can save time if you work backwards.  Some of the questions build on each other.  An example might be you'll be asked to code the procedure and then find the base units.  If the CPT code you picked isn't correct, chances are your base unit answer is wrong too.  If you've been coding anesthesia a while it will help you because you'll know how many base units certain procedures are because of the body area of the procedure.  Don't forget your books!  Make sure you know which books you're allowed to bring.  If you don't bill for CRNA's I'd brush up on that.  Especially if you live in an opt out state like I do.  Our CRNA's bill in their own name.  Hope that helps.  Kim


----------



## Christine72 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have worked for many years in the anesthesia/pain management field. I know what I'm doing, at least I thought I did, but I just got my results and I failed the exam. I made a 61. 

My thoughts as to why I failed are because #1 there was NO clock in the room and I don't wear a watch. So, I had only answered 100 questions when time ended. I just marked boxes for the other 50 questions. At least give myself a shot.

When keying the charges at work all I have to do is place a check mark in boxes for things like "emergency" the computer calculates those extra units. So during the test I made sure the qualifying circumstance CPT codes where there. I just never accounted for the units they added. I kept wondering how I was so off when I tried to add up the units. I had added all the base units, time units and I did remember to count physical status P3-P5. It never crossed my mind during the test to add those other units. 

It's like when the test started I was fine and felt so confident. Later I started feeling very tensed and my thoughts were racing. At work we only have to key the charge with the highest ASA. Therefore, I'm not used to having to come up with "all" the CPT codes during the case. I also wish I had taken this test when we were still with ICD-9 for sure.  I think someone with a fresh new thought process of anesthesia would do better. 

How can I focus and be able to process the questions without overwhelming my mind. The time is so critical and I am worried about that for my next attempt. I signed up to take it again next month. No need to wait. 

Thanks


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you...that's helpful!!!


----------

